# Round white masses on hornwort



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m just curious what’s been growing on my hornwort, initially I thought it may have been ramshorn snail eggs but they are too large and don’t contain any snail embryos








some form of bacteria maybe?


----------



## Noahlikesfish (May 1, 2021)

Biofilm don’t remove it


----------

